# Wanted buy or trade



## RidgeWalker (Mar 25, 2019)

Wanted: 
1) Girls Raleigh Space Rider 
2) Prewar British 3 speed men’s, prefer ~23” frame with 26” wheels but will consider any. 
For purchase, or can trade postwar men’s or ladies British 3 speed (several choices BSA, Elswick, etc). Also can trade or sell ~1896 Island (Minnesota) tandem basket case.


----------



## Darin Smith (Apr 1, 2019)

RidgeWalker said:


> Wanted:
> 1) Girls Raleigh Space Rider
> 2) Prewar British 3 speed men’s, prefer ~23” frame with 26” wheels but will consider any.
> For purchase, or can trade postwar men’s or ladies British 3 speed (several choices BSA, Elswick, etc). Also can trade or sell ~1896 Island (Minnesota) tandem basket case.



I have a Dunelt. With Sturmey Archer 3 speed bicycle for sale, completely original. Rims need tried. For sale 200 dollars. You can call me # 828 829 6274, Darin


----------



## RidgeWalker (Apr 2, 2019)

Super nice looking, but I need a girls.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jul 19, 2019)

Bump.  Still looking for Mens 23" pre-war british 3 speed.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 21, 2019)

Darin Smith said:


> I have a Dunelt. With Sturmey Archer 3 speed bicycle for sale, completely original. Rims need tried. For sale 200 dollars. You can call me # 828 829 6274, Darin
> 
> View attachment 973882
> 
> ...



How tall is the frame?


----------



## jmastuff (Jul 22, 2019)

have a decent 26" girls blue triumph( Raleigh)..i also love those old brit bikes


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 22, 2019)

jmastuff said:


> have a decent 26" girls blue triumph( Raleigh)..i also love those old brit bikes



Me too. I have a couple of  Hercules men's bikes, Both green, two Phillips girls bikes and a crusty old mens Robin hood bike that needs to be totally gone through.


----------



## chughes1 (Jul 23, 2019)

RidgeWalker said:


> Wanted:
> 1) Girls Raleigh Space Rider
> 2) Prewar British 3 speed men’s, prefer ~23” frame with 26” wheels but will consider any.
> For purchase, or can trade postwar men’s or ladies British 3 speed (several choices BSA, Elswick, etc). Also can trade or sell ~1896 Island (Minnesota) tandem basket case.



I have a beautiful , 1938 Raleigh Golden Arrow. Complete and originall. Paint is at least an 8+ $1200 plus shipping. Let me know if you are interested and I'll send pictures. Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2019)

RidgeWalker said:


> Super nice looking, but I need a girls.




..but you said... Prewar British 3 speed men’s


----------



## RidgeWalker (Jul 25, 2019)

Right.  To clarify I am still looking for a *prewar* british 3 speed mens bike.  I would prefer a 23" frame with 26" wheels, but I will consider other configurations such as 22" frame with 28" wheels.

I am no longer actively looking for a girls Raleigh Space Rider.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 16, 2019)

Bump.
I am still looking for a *prewar* british 3 speed mens bike. I would prefer a 23" frame with 26" wheels, but I will consider other configurations such as 22" frame with 28" wheels.


----------

